# What to look for



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm getting a GSD soon, about the middle of October and I was just wondering what do I need to look for in a puppy for me. I know I'm wanting a female. Other than that I don't know what to look for. I have a few ideas but not for sure yet.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you have the breeder picked out and are just waiting for the pup, then I suggest you be honest with the breeder about your lifestyle, energy level, and any plans you have for the puppy, do you plan on showing , or doing obedience, or IPO or Schutzhund? Or do you mainly want a companion. Also, do you have any children, other pets, that your pup will be living with. That will all help the breeder decide which pup is the best for you.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

So I should let her decide what pup I should get?? I do have two kids and my boyfriend has a lab and a pit puppy who is almost trained. The lab is 10 years old and is still very active. The pit pup is very sweet and playful and I want that with the German shepherd I'm getting. What characteristics do I need to look for?? The woman I'm getting the pup from is a police officer here where I live and I used to work out with her daughter so she knows me, not like best friend but more along the lines of we've talked a few times and she knows where I live because of her daughter.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Approach the pen quietly and allow the puppies to come to you. I would then give serious consideration to the one or more who showed an interest in what you are all about. It's best to do this in the middle of the morning or after he or she gets up from a nap and has finished going to the potty. I generally do not select a puppy, I allow the various candidates to show me which one has chosen me and really wants to form a bond with me. The breeder can tell you which one is the runt and which one is the most dominant. I would also refrain from standing near the pen for too long because that will also skew the puppies task and may result in a stand offish dog in the future from selecting the wrong dog .


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay awesome. I'm really looking for a companion/obedience pup. I've been working with my boyfriends pit and have seen a lot of progress with the type of training I plan on using with my new GSD pup. I've looked everything I can up and I plan on doing more research. I don't want a very submissive dog but I also don't want an overly dominant one. I thank you for your advice and any more is very much welcome. So I need to go in the morning when they are ready to leave to come to my home and see which one shows interest in me??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I left the choice up to the breeder because the breeder knows the pups best. The breeder was not my friend and I had never met her as my pup was shipped in. We did talk on the phone about the type of pup that would suit me best. The first pup to come to you, is not necessarily going to be the best choice. That is simply the boldest pup in the litter which may not work out for you. I suggest you tell the lady up front your situation and what you are looking for and that you prefer a female. She needs to know this now, so as she is taking care of the pups, she can keep in mind which one will be the best pup for you. She may also present you with a choice of a couple of pups.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

She does know that I want a female. When it gets closer I will tell her what I'm looking for. Again thank you for the advice, I'm really looking forward to getting my puppy!!


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

The puppies aren't even born yet so I still have some time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

